# Witness to homicide today



## Elevenpoint (Nov 17, 2009)

Seems the clients corn was being eaten by ***** the 87 yo neighbor said he would set a live trap to catch it and he did. This morning they had a **** in the trap and the neighbor would be over soon to kill it. I said I will relocate him/ her, just was finding food. The neighbor came, my client said I would relocate him, moments later I heard a shot. A bad shot, then **** was tossing around, they discussed the bad shot, tried stomping its head, and finally beat it in the head with a hammer. Made me sick.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

Well why didn't he have MORE then One Shot? Of course it needed to be dispatched. I would have done the same thing but I sure would have had LOADED my 22 up so if a bad shot SHOOT again. LOL


----------



## Robotron (Mar 25, 2012)

In Michigan it's illegal to relocate wild animals. All your doing is giving the "gift" to some else. Check your local laws.


----------



## Elevenpoint (Nov 17, 2009)

arabian knight said:


> Well why didn't he have MORE then One Shot? Of course it needed to be dispatched. I would have done the same thing but I sure would have had LOADED my 22 up so if a bad shot SHOOT again. LOL


You ain't got enough lead for deer, ****, rabbits out here. A good fence and share maybe.


----------



## Elevenpoint (Nov 17, 2009)

Robotron said:


> In Michigan it's illegal to relocate wild animals. All your doing is giving the "gift" to some else. Check your local laws.


Relocate to the forest, called the Ozark wildlife code here.


----------



## Declan (Jan 18, 2015)

I hate that. I understand if you are heavily dependent on your garden for food--like you will starve without it--but otherwise, I see no reason to kill the animals if they can be deterred or relocated.


----------



## coolrunnin (Aug 28, 2010)

elevenpoint said:


> Relocate to the forest, called the Ozark wildlife code here.


You must be from a different Ozarks, most I know would have had the **** in the pot.

Missouri dept. Of conservation suggests you don't relocate.

http://mdc.mo.gov/wildlife/nuisance...ce-native-species/wildlife-control-guidelines


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

elevenpoint said:


> Seems the clients corn was being eaten by ***** the 87 yo neighbor said he would set a live trap to catch it and he did. This morning they had a **** in the trap and the neighbor would be over soon to kill it. *I said I will relocate* him/ her, just was finding food. The neighbor came, my client said I would relocate him, moments later I heard a shot. A bad shot, then **** was tossing around, they discussed the bad shot, tried stomping its head, and finally beat it in the head with a hammer. Made me sick.


It's illegal to "relocate" wildlife.
Killing a **** isn't "homicide" either.


----------



## Elevenpoint (Nov 17, 2009)

Declan said:


> I hate that. I understand if you are heavily dependent on your garden for food--like you will starve without it--but otherwise, I see no reason to kill the animals if they can be deterred or relocated.


Exactly.


----------



## Elevenpoint (Nov 17, 2009)

coolrunnin said:


> You must be from a different Ozarks, most I know would have had the **** in the pot.
> 
> Missouri dept. Of conservation suggests you don't relocate.
> 
> http://mdc.mo.gov/wildlife/nuisance...ce-native-species/wildlife-control-guidelines


Nonsense, they relocate bears here. I have no issue with it being for the pot, killing for no reason is senseless.


----------



## Elevenpoint (Nov 17, 2009)

Bearfootfarm said:


> It's illegal to "relocate" wildlife.
> Killing a **** isn't "homicide" either.


Wildlife is relocated all the time.
Beating a ***** head in with a hammer is brutal.


----------



## Elevenpoint (Nov 17, 2009)

elevenpoint said:


> Exactly.


Puny ears of corn at that, would be happy if the ***** carted it off.


----------



## PermaAMP (Jun 13, 2013)

I understand killing an animal and I also understand why one might not want to relocate. However unless it's doing major damage its really not necessary. They have to eat too. And for gods sake if your going to kill it do it quick.

I had an elderly neighbor who routinely shot any hawk he got his eyes on. His reasonings? He claimed they were eating all the wild rabbits he was hunting. This man would also shoot deer out of season and was a terrible shot so he came to us to borrow a tracking dog when the poor mangled things got away.


----------



## Heritagefarm (Feb 21, 2010)

elevenpoint said:


> Wildlife is relocated all the time.
> Beating a ***** head in with a hammer is brutal.


I don't believe he understands the concept of "respect for life."


----------



## Nsoitgoes (Jan 31, 2016)

Whilst I find beating an animal to death with a hammer abhorrent, there is no way I would "relocate" any problem animal. If it is bothering me or mine and I can't deter it with normal means, then I will shoot it. Fortunately I keep my guns well loaded so on the off chance that I place the first shot badly, the second will definitely do the deed.


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

Raccoons even with a good head shot will thrash around for awhile. Hitting it with a hammer is a waste of time. Speaking of killing. I had a **** kill six peacocks before I got it. If I trap one, it doesn't leave the trap alive.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

elevenpoint said:


> *Wildlife is relocated *all the time.
> Beating a ***** head in with a hammer is brutal.


Wildlife officers can relocate animals.
The public cannot.
It's silly to trap the **** if you're just going to turn it loose again.
Just save the energy and let it "relocate" itself.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Heritagefarm said:


> I don't believe he understands the* concept* of "respect for life."


I don't think you understand the concept of "crop depredation"


----------



## Agriculture (Jun 8, 2015)

Bearfootfarm said:


> Wildlife officers can relocate animals.
> The public cannot.
> It's silly to trap the **** if you're just going to turn it loose again.
> Just save the energy and let it "relocate" itself.


Factual understanding of the law and animal behavior takes a back seat to emotion and speculation, every time.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

Good fences make good neighbor's.  I remember when I was getting devastated by deer in WV. People said shoot them. One said. Gut shoot them so they'll go off somewhere and die.  there is a balance there somewhere. You have to plant enough for you and them, thin them out, fence them out and hope for the best. I never would relocate one. Either eat it, feed the dogs or let it be.


----------



## PrincessFerf (Apr 25, 2008)

The rules at our place are "live and let live", until they get into our buildings and threaten our animals. 

Then we capture, and apply the SSS method.


----------



## Agriculture (Jun 8, 2015)

vicker said:


> You have to plant enough for you and them,


This reminds me of the Timothy Treadwell approach to living with bears, the why can't we all get along mentality. How'd that work out for him? Animals don't understand the concept of sharing. The more you plant, the more they will eat. All they care about is survival, the easiest way possible.


----------



## Agriculture (Jun 8, 2015)

elevenpoint said:


> Seems the clients corn was being eaten by ***** the 87 yo neighbor said he would set a live trap to catch it and he did. This morning they had a **** in the trap and the neighbor would be over soon to kill it. I said I will relocate him/ her, just was finding food. The neighbor came, my client said I would relocate him, moments later I heard a shot. A bad shot, then **** was tossing around, they discussed the bad shot, tried stomping its head, and finally beat it in the head with a hammer. Made me sick.


Grow up and get your emotions in check. If you don't like it, fine, just say so. Others will have different opinions about pests and vermin.


----------



## Heritagefarm (Feb 21, 2010)

Agriculture said:


> Grow up and get your emotions in check. If you don't like it, fine, just say so. Others will have different opinions about pests and vermin.


Personally, I don't have a problem killing a predator to save livestock, although sometimes farmers get overzealous and wind up creating wildlife population problems as in the case of the timber wolf. But I think the main point is that it's important to kill any animal as humanely as possible. Animals have pain receptors and many have basic emotions just like us - they deserve a painless death, and anyone who disagrees with that needs to go look in the mirror.


----------



## Agriculture (Jun 8, 2015)

Agreed, except for the emotions part. (Dog help us if animals have emotions as out of control as most humans today.) No one is arguing against animals deserving painless deaths, just the emotional diarrhea which spewed out upon hearing that an animal was killed. We weren't there and don't know the intent behind the killing. Obviously only one bullet was available, careless, stupid or whatever you want to think, it is what happened. He did the next best thing and used what was available to end it's misery as quickly as he could under the circumstances. What was he supposed to do, talk it to death? Wish it so? I know, pray and that would work. If he just let it set there and die of it's wounds he'd be just as vilified. Why is it acceptable to use bolt guns to kill livestock in slaughter houses, but not a hammer on a raccoon, just because a bunny hugger happens to witness it? I know, to some it's not, different thread subject.


----------



## Jokarva (Jan 17, 2010)

I'm sorry you had to experience that, it would have made me sick as well.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

This reminds me of an old thread where a poster claimed watching a raccoon kit "tread water" before it finally drowned gave her "street cred". 

Animals deserve as quick and painless a death as we can deliver, if we need to kill one.


----------



## Agriculture (Jun 8, 2015)

LisaInN.Idaho said:


> This reminds me of an old thread where a poster claimed watching a raccoon kit "tread water" before it finally drowned gave her "street cred".
> .


It's not even close to the same thing, except in the imagination of the OP.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

Agriculture said:


> It's not even close to the same thing, except in the imagination of the OP.


Really. We're both talking about the (what should be) quick and humane euthanization of an animal and you're babbling about the OP's imagination. 

are you just trying to raise your post count by posting anything that pops into your head? Another excuse for one of your hostile rants which is usually way off base?

How would you know about the thread I'm recalling given that you've been just a year?


----------



## Agriculture (Jun 8, 2015)

You got it, because things like post counts really impress me.

I guess something like calling the killing of vermin homicide isn't just whatever popped into someone's head?


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

Agriculture said:


> You got it, because things like post counts really impress me.
> 
> I guess something like calling the killing of vermin homicide isn't just whatever popped into someone's head?


One would guess it was tongue in cheek. Was it really worthy of your ranting?


----------



## Agriculture (Jun 8, 2015)

I would guess that it was in no way tongue in cheek, it was just more emotional anthropomorphism. Was my disagreement with your comparison really worth yours?


----------



## Heritagefarm (Feb 21, 2010)

Agriculture said:


> Agreed, except for the emotions part. (Dog help us if animals have emotions as out of control as most humans today.) No one is arguing against animals deserving painless deaths, just the emotional diarrhea which spewed out upon hearing that an animal was killed. We weren't there and don't know the intent behind the killing. Obviously only one bullet was available, careless, stupid or whatever you want to think, it is what happened. He did the next best thing and used what was available to end it's misery as quickly as he could under the circumstances. What was he supposed to do, talk it to death? Wish it so? I know, pray and that would work. If he just let it set there and die of it's wounds he'd be just as vilified. Why is it acceptable to use bolt guns to kill livestock in slaughter houses, but not a hammer on a raccoon, just because a bunny hugger happens to witness it? I know, to some it's not, different thread subject.


Granted. It just seemed like some were being unusually callous about the fact that an animal was killed in a painful manner. Witnessing a shoddy killing job should illicit an emotional response in any human.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

Agriculture said:


> I would guess that it was in no way tongue in cheek, it was just more emotional anthropomorphism. Was my disagreement with your comparison really worth yours?



I think you should find something better to do than sit around and read all kinds of nonsense that isn't there into others posts.
As to my comparison between posts, I'm sure you would have read the same "anthropomorphism" into the one I was referring to as well. So it would have everything to do with this thread.


----------



## Agriculture (Jun 8, 2015)

Right back at you.


----------



## ceresone (Oct 7, 2005)

easy to tell someone else what to do--I "relocated"7 after they ate all my corn last year.. easier for me than shooting them, altho I did that too, when one ran at me awhile back. matter of fact--guess what agency told me to relocate? LOL


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

We shoot the predator ***** at our place. Everything is locked up tight but the last one that had to go was hunting our pet cats, since it couldn't get to the chickens. Nasty critter. Cats are inside now.


----------



## Fishindude (May 19, 2015)

You've got to relocate a **** a long way away, ten miles plus, or it will just come back.

I look at *****, skunks & possums about like I do mice and rats. They are just a pest that will cause you a lot of trouble around the farm, best to just kill them via connibear trap or .22 rifle. Some folks do eat ****, and if you kill them in the fall, may as well sell the pelt for a few bucks.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Heritagefarm said:


> Granted. It just seemed like* some were being unusually callous *about the fact that an animal was killed in a painful manner. Witnessing a shoddy killing job should illicit an emotional response in any human.


It's a ****, not a human (homicide).
If we all sat around and cried over it, would it change what happened?

An "emotional response" is one thing.
An "emotional *over-reaction*" is quite different.


----------



## Heritagefarm (Feb 21, 2010)

Bearfootfarm said:


> It's a ****, not a human (homicide).
> If we all sat around and cried over it, would it change what happened?
> 
> An "emotional response" is one thing.
> An "emotional *over-reaction*" is quite different.


I care for all creatures, small and large. It may be an over reaction to you, but some people care about too many things too much.


----------



## ceresone (Oct 7, 2005)

I feel the same about animals, at this stage of my life there is more respect for life--however--when it comes to do i eat, or let the wild animal have it.it dependson my situation. however, if the same racoon jumps on my neighbors ancient cat--like he did on my deck last night--it is which life i care the most for.. torture? i'd like to think most of us are above that level


----------



## flewism (Apr 2, 2007)

Years ago I had to put down and injured kitten and I used a 3 lb. short handled sledge as I couldn't legally fire a weapon at my home and it was after mid-night. 
We were still in our first house in suburbia on our 60' by 120' lot with the cookie cutter homes and our first child. My "Bunny Hugger" wife was just getting into horses and we had her first one boarded. Well one of the barns kittens got stepped on by a horse and my wife would not let the barn owner put it down and then drove around half the night looking for a 24 hour vet. then when she couldn't find one open brought it home to me. 
Believe me what I did felt ugly, but what the O.P is describing is asinine. 

We move out to more rural a few years later brought the horses with us. Never had much raccoon problems only possums and coyotes after the chicken, nothing worth relocating.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

ceresone said:


> I feel the same about animals, at this stage of my life there is more respect for life--however--when it comes to do i eat, or let the wild animal have it.it dependson my situation. however, if the same racoon jumps on my neighbors ancient cat--like he did on my deck last night--it is which life i care the most for.. torture? i'd like to think most of us are above that level


The **** last summer put my daughters beloved cat in the animal hospital for over a month last summer. We didn't think the wounds were that bad though he was seen by a vet immediately and put on antibiotics, but the wounds necrotized and he lost the flesh on his leg right down to the bones, tendons, etc. it's amazing he lived. Thankful to our vet and the cost wasn't nearly as high as it would have been elsewhere. 

I'm not fond of ***** at all.


----------



## Tiempo (May 22, 2008)

One always hopes that killing predators goes quickly and smoothly, but sometimes it doesn't. You do the best you can....it SHOULD be upsetting if it does go wrong though. I hate when rats don't get fully snapped in a trap for instance, if the suffering doesn't bother you, then there's a problem.

We've had to take out a couple of raccoons recently that were stalking the coops, my husband hates doing it but knows it has to be done. Fortunately he's an excellent shot.


----------



## Murby (May 24, 2016)

Robotron said:


> In Michigan it's illegal to relocate wild animals. All your doing is giving the "gift" to some else. Check your local laws.


I did not know that.. 
I usually just shoot pests when they get too much to deal with.. 

Had a squirrel in our basement last year.. the little SOB took me two months to get him out.

Tried flashing lights, noise, live traps, rat traps, etc.. Didn't want to fire a weapon in the house obviously and not sure if I could have ever gotten a line on him if I did.. 

That was one squirrelly squirrel.. After 6 weeks, my wife started calling me Elmer Fudd because I was always sneaking downstairs.. 

Finally got him in a live trap with some peanuts.. Had to give the guy some respect for being so clever so I released him down an empty dirt road about 5 miles away with a stern warning. 

Didn't know that was illegal.. eep:


----------



## Heritagefarm (Feb 21, 2010)

In Missouri, relocation is simply not recommended. It does not say it's illegal, however.

https://mdc.mo.gov/wildlife/nuisanc...ce-native-species/wildlife-control-guidelines



> DISPOSING OF TRAPPED PROBLEM WILDLIFE HUMANELY
> Relocation not recommended
> After you trap a damage-causing animal, you must dispose of it properly. Although relocation may seem like a good idea, we do not recommend it. Moving an animal can spread disease. Also, a strange animal coming into an established local population of the same species (a strange, disoriented squirrel coming into an established community of squirrels, for example) can upset the local group&#8217;s social order and possibly its health. Further, a relocated animal does not know where to find food or other resources and may likely starve to death. Finally, moving the animal might simply create a problem for someone else at the new location. You should also know that most federal, state, and local agencies prohibit the release of wildlife on lands they own or manage (including Department properties). For these reasons, we recommend killing the animal.


----------



## ET1 SS (Oct 22, 2005)

This season I have dispatched two raccoons and a skunk, so far, all inside a chicken coop.

Shooting a predator eating my livestock, is normal and right. I thought. It turns out that around here raccoons have a season. Shooting one not in-season is a crime. You are supposed to talk with a game warden and get a one-time one-shot tag to shoot a predator killing your livestock.

Re-locating is illegal. Except for what the wardens do.

S. S. S.


----------



## coolrunnin (Aug 28, 2010)

I like the part that it is illegal to release on public lands, but not illegal to release, so your supposed to dump it on your neighbor...


----------



## ceresone (Oct 7, 2005)

Must tell you what my stepson did--mind you, he's new to this. he bought 6 hensand a rooster, build them a secure sided pen in their old barn. lost a hen a night for the next 4 nights. he resorted to sitting up half the night, finally borrowed a live trap. caught mama ****, dispatched her. bought 4 more hens. went out before daylight to check, and found 4 young racoons in the barn.. mama had a nest in the hayloft--easy pickings since he brought the meals right to her....


----------



## Murby (May 24, 2016)

ET1 SS said:


> This season I have dispatched two raccoons and a skunk, so far, all inside a chicken coop.
> 
> Shooting a predator eating my livestock, is normal and right. I thought. It turns out that around here raccoons have a season. Shooting one not in-season is a crime. You are supposed to talk with a game warden and get a one-time one-shot tag to shoot a predator killing your livestock.
> 
> ...


Ya.. that makes a lot of sense. Tell the racoon you have to talk to the game warden and that he needs to make an appointment to attack your chickens.


----------



## Elevenpoint (Nov 17, 2009)

Agriculture said:


> Grow up and get your emotions in check. If you don't like it, fine, just say so. Others will have different opinions about pests and vermin.


Thanks for your concern about me emotionally, but things are just fine here.


----------



## Elevenpoint (Nov 17, 2009)

Heritagefarm said:


> I care for all creatures, small and large. It may be an over reaction to you, but some people care about too many things too much.


20 years ago I raised 4 ***** that came to my house in the country. They were small, orphans , and I guess something happened to their mom. At first they kept their distance, then fed from a distance, then one evening they all came up to the garage. Then they slept in the garage, played all day, went fishing with me and became very good at catching crawdads. If I called for them, they usually came. I never tried to make pets out of them but let them get their own food at the creek. They took naps on the garage floor with the dog. After about eight months they were staying gone longer, then they never came back. You just have to know ***** on different terms.


----------



## Heritagefarm (Feb 21, 2010)

elevenpoint said:


> 20 years ago I raised 4 ***** that came to my house in the country. They were small, orphans , and I guess something happened to their mom. At first they kept their distance, then fed from a distance, then one evening they all came up to the garage. Then they slept in the garage, played all day, went fishing with me and became very good at catching crawdads. If I called for them, they usually came. I never tried to make pets out of them but let them get their own food at the creek. They took naps on the garage floor with the dog. After about eight months they were staying gone longer, then they never came back. You just have to know ***** on different terms.


Beautiful... Thanks for sharing.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

If you relocate your problem to my farm it's not the **** that will be in my sights.


----------



## Elevenpoint (Nov 17, 2009)

AmericanStand said:


> If you relocate your problem to my farm it's not the **** that will be in my sights.


Where did I say I was relocating a **** to your farm?
I'm working in the middle of 330,000 acres of national forest.


----------



## coolrunnin (Aug 28, 2010)

elevenpoint said:


> Where did I say I was relocating a **** to your farm?
> I'm working in the middle of 330,000 acres of national forest.


You can't legally relocate to a National forest, any federal lands as a matter of fact, or according to the MDC. any state lands!

What does that leave except your neighbors property?


----------



## Elevenpoint (Nov 17, 2009)

coolrunnin said:


> You can't legally relocate to a National forest, any federal lands as a matter of fact, or according to the MDC. any state lands!
> 
> What does that leave except your neighbors property?


Sorry Ozark Code.
You are familiar with many tough living Ozarkians always having fresh venison?
One story in a book about the Ozarks was how a family invited the game warden over for supper after church.
They had fresh venison.
Game warden never said a word.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

elevenpoint said:


> Sorry *Ozark Code*.
> You are familiar with many tough living Ozarkians always having fresh venison?
> One story in a book about the Ozarks was how a family invited the game warden over for supper after church.
> They had fresh venison.
> Game warden never said a word.


There's no such thing as "Ozark Code", just like this isn't a "homicide"

There are legal statutes that make relocating wild animals illegal.


----------



## terri9630 (Mar 12, 2012)

ET1 SS said:


> This season I have dispatched two raccoons and a skunk, so far, all inside a chicken coop.
> 
> Shooting a predator eating my livestock, is normal and right. I thought. It turns out that around here raccoons have a season. Shooting one not in-season is a crime. You are supposed to talk with a game warden and get a one-time one-shot tag to shoot a predator killing your livestock.
> 
> ...


We had a problem with a bobcat a couple of years ago. We lost 21 chickens and had all 3 of our dogs beat up. Game warden said there was a season for them but if it was after our livestock we could shoot it but had to call him to pick it up since we didn't have a hunting/trapping permit for it. He said technically it belonged to the state. I told him if that was true the state owed me 21 laying hens and several hundred in vet bills.


----------



## Heritagefarm (Feb 21, 2010)

Bearfootfarm said:


> Quack quack quack


It it looks like a duck, and quacks like a duck, it must be a raccoon.


----------



## Elevenpoint (Nov 17, 2009)

Bearfootfarm said:


> There's no such thing as "Ozark Code", just like this isn't a "homicide"
> 
> There are legal statutes that make relocating wild animals illegal.


Get real, Ozarks are different.
Legal statutes?
How about two ten inch small mouth bass side by side in a frying pan when the length limit is 12 inch?
We're criminals here.:hrm:


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

elevenpoint said:


> *Get real*, Ozarks are different.
> Legal statutes?
> How about two ten inch small mouth bass side by side in a frying pan when the length limit is 12 inch?
> We're criminals here.:hrm:


I am being real.

You may well be criminals.
Geography is no excuse for ignorance of the laws though.


----------



## Elevenpoint (Nov 17, 2009)

Bearfootfarm said:


> I am being real.
> 
> You may well be criminals.
> Geography is no excuse for ignorance of the laws though.


You never went over the speed limit?


----------



## coolrunnin (Aug 28, 2010)

elevenpoint said:


> Get real, Ozarks are different.
> Legal statutes?
> How about two ten inch small mouth bass side by side in a frying pan when the length limit is 12 inch?
> We're criminals here.:hrm:


Man do what your little heart desires..
You bemoan killing a predator, but have no problem taking illegal game, gotcha...


----------



## Heritagefarm (Feb 21, 2010)

Did you swap your numbers or something? If it's 12" and you catch 10" can't you keep it?


----------



## Elevenpoint (Nov 17, 2009)

coolrunnin said:


> Man do what your little heart desires..
> You bemoan killing a predator, but have no problem taking illegal game, gotcha...


What is illegal game? Deer, turkey,or any other game on my farm are on my property. Fish in a stream on my farm are on my property. Very simple, what I do on my private property is my business.


----------



## Heritagefarm (Feb 21, 2010)

elevenpoint said:


> What is illegal game? Deer, turkey,or any other game on my farm are on my property. Fish in a stream on my farm are on my property. Very simple, what I do on my private property is my business.


Incorrect. The MDC has rules and regulations in place to control the wildlife populations. This helps endangered species as well as managing existing populations of game and wildlife. It is not your decision, and it is irresponsible to utilize local wildlife out of season.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

elevenpoint said:


> What is illegal game? Deer, turkey,or any other game on my farm are on my property. Fish in a stream on my farm are on my property. Very simple, *what I do on my private property is my business.*


That's also false.

You're really not helping yourself by continuing to defend your illegal actions.

But based on past experience, you will continue never the less, so I won't add anything more.


----------



## Elevenpoint (Nov 17, 2009)

Heritagefarm said:


> Incorrect. The MDC has rules and regulations in place to control the wildlife populations. This helps endangered species as well as managing existing populations of game and wildlife. It is not your decision, and it is irresponsible to utilize local wildlife out of season.


I agree, MDC manages wildlife, forest, and fish better than any other state. I can take unlimited deer in bow season in my county, 10 per day if I want to, or more. Plus I get 11 farm tags for deer and turkey for free.
Fish on my farm is fair game, my 2 ponds or a stream, mine.


----------



## Heritagefarm (Feb 21, 2010)

elevenpoint said:


> I agree, MDC manages wildlife, forest, and fish better than any other state. I can take unlimited deer in bow season in my county, 10 per day if I want to, or more. Plus I get 11 farm tags for deer and turkey for free.
> Fish on my farm is fair game, my 2 ponds or a stream, mine.


If it's pond fish that's fine. Stream fish that travels on and off your property will fall under different regulations, and those should be caught according to fishing codes.


----------



## Elevenpoint (Nov 17, 2009)

Bearfootfarm said:


> That's also false.
> 
> You're really not helping yourself by continuing to defend your illegal actions.
> 
> But based on past experience, you will continue never the less, so I won't add anything more.


I have never done anything illegal on my farm as to the wildlife code nor have I ever received a citation for violating the wildlife code. Imagine hunting and fishing for 40 plus years and not a citation yet.


----------



## Elevenpoint (Nov 17, 2009)

Heritagefarm said:


> If it's pond fish that's fine. Stream fish that travels on and off your property will fall under different regulations, and those should be caught according to fishing codes.


Again, I agree. However on a wet weather stream when fish are washed downstream and get stuck in a hole, better to harvest than die.


----------



## 1948CaseVAI (May 12, 2014)

Anytime you can kill a **** or a possum it is a beautiful thing! Certainly nothing like a homicide. I love to hunt **** and possum and kill as many as I can find anytime I can find them.

I am, however, more gentle than my father in law. He hates ***** so badly that when he gets on is a live trap he douses it with diesel fuel and burns it up.


----------



## ceresone (Oct 7, 2005)

Well, sure, I could call the game warden, and show him my dead hens--or my stripped corn, and insist the mo DOc pay for them, after all, if my cow gets out on the road, and you tear up your car, I have to fix it. guess i'm saying there IS a "ozark code', you do what has to be done, and you keep your mouth shut. I dated a agent in my younger years, they knew exactly who was taking a deer to feed their family-and just like these cases, they dont want involved. I fix my fence--you fix yours


----------



## Elevenpoint (Nov 17, 2009)

1948CaseVAI said:


> Anytime you can kill a **** or a possum it is a beautiful thing! Certainly nothing like a homicide. I love to hunt **** and possum and kill as many as I can find anytime I can find them.
> 
> I am, however, more gentle than my father in law. He hates ***** so badly that when he gets on is a live trap he douses it with diesel fuel and burns it up.


I actually thought I was left speechless for the first time in life. But no.
You think highly of your father in law, that no good piece of crap?
Hopefully for you, your wife shares nothing in common with him.


----------



## Elevenpoint (Nov 17, 2009)

1948CaseVAI said:


> Anytime you can kill a **** or a possum it is a beautiful thing! Certainly nothing like a homicide. I love to hunt **** and possum and kill as many as I can find anytime I can find them.
> 
> I am, however, more gentle than my father in law. He hates ***** so badly that when he gets on is a live trap he douses it with diesel fuel and burns it up.


Actually, no good piece of crap was a compliment. What I originally wrote was ban material.


----------

